

Does morality require treating all human beings equally? Perhaps not. - Jun8
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/26/pinker-on-reason-and-morality/

======
Jun8
Interesting argument that logic alone cannot be used as a basis for morality.

Can I propose instead, the _computational_ basis for morality: simplifying,
this would entail creating different population models with different morality
codes and then running them to see which model creates the most stable model.

